# جهاز رياضي متعدد التمارين للبيع



## الزيزوم (24 فبراير 2013)

جهاز رياضي للمهتمين بالتمرين على الاجهزه الرياضيه

الجهاز "شبه جديد" لم يستخدم سوى مايقارب الشهر استخدام شخصي

يوجد فيه تمارين مختلفه لتمرين جميع عضلات الجسم 


ملاحظه / 
لا يوجد حد معين بالسعر السومه اللي تعطيه حقه ولا تبخسه راح يتم البيع 



** للتواصل خلال الموقع او رسائل واتساب جوال 0562561561


ودمتم بود

حاولت اضيف صور للجهاز ما ظبط الموقع معي واظفت صوره جهاز نفس المواصفات ونفس الشكل والحجم وشكرا


----------

